# Schwarzfelsspitze



## dottles (6. Januar 2009)

Kann mir wer sagen wie ich in die Obere Schwarzfelsspitze komme ?
Hab gesucht wie n blöder aber denn Eingang nicht gefunden !
Brauch ich dafür noch was z.B. Schlüssel? 

Wäre cool wenn mir das wer sagen kann ! 

Schon mal danke für die antworten


----------



## RizzoRat (6. Januar 2009)

Der schlüssel zur Blackrockspitze ist einer der Gegenstände die recht selten in WoW sind. Mann muss unsäglich viele runs nach LBRS machen um den Schlüssel zusammenzusetzen. Einige der LBRS bosse droppen edelsteine und random dropt eine gegenstand, wenn man alle edelsteine hat kann manden gegenstand benutzen und daraus wird der ubrs schlüssel.

Benutzt man den vor der Tür, die wenn man reinkommt, die rampe hoch links ist, geht da die tür auf. Musst dir denk ich mal eine suchen der den hat, damit der dir ubrs aufmacht.


----------



## stehel (6. Januar 2009)

Naja ganz so einfach ist es nicht, aber auch nicht sehr kompliziert.

Vaelan in LBRS hat die Quest dazu.

Quest

Das unverziertes Siegel des Aufstiegs dropt random in LBRS. Um es zu füllen, muss man die 3 Bosse in LBRS legen, welche die 3 Edelsteine droppen.

Dies dann zu Vaelan zurück bringen und Quest abschliessen.

Folgequest

Dies im Süden von den Düstermarschen machen.

Dazu den Boss auf 20% runterklopfen, dann das Teil auf den Boden schmeissen und den Drachen übernehmen und mit dem Feueratem das Siegel schmieden.

Siegel aufheben.

Dann zurück zu Vaelan und alles wird gut.
(Sollte Vaelan nicht mit euch sprechen wollen, entweder noch ein unverziertes Siegel looten oder nen GM ansprechen.)

ENDE


----------



## Sarcz (6. Januar 2009)

sorry falsches Thread


----------



## Foobär (9. Januar 2009)

RizzoRat schrieb:


> [...] Mann muss unsäglich viele runs nach LBRS machen um den Schlüssel zusammenzusetzen. [...]


Ich wage zu behaupten dass das nicht mehr gilt. Wir sind letztens 2x durch und bekamen bei jedem Durchlauf alle Edelsteine. Die Gruppe davor ist auch nur einmal durch und hatte auch alle Steine.
Wenn man mit einer Gruppe reingeht, sollte man nur vorher ausmachen wer auf die Steine "Bedarf" würfelt. Sonst kommen am Ende 3 Leute mit je einem Stein raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thromkal (12. Januar 2009)

Ich habe das Gefühl das ihr die Frage des TE nicht richtig gelesen habt.
Er weiß nicht wo der Eingang zur Ubrs ist^^
Ist im Grunde ganz leicht.
Am Portstein für die BRT ist eine sehr große Eisenkette die nach oben gespannt ist. Auf diese Kette springst Du drauf und folgst ihr bis zum Ende. An der Felswand angekommen von der Kette runter und nach rechts. Dann noch ein kleiner Sprung auf den Balkon und du stehst vor dem Instanzportal Lbrs / Ubrs

MfG


----------



## dottles (14. Januar 2009)

Danke erstma für die ganzen nützlichen Antworten !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe die Edelsteine und so ein Siegel bekommen und die folge Quest auch gemacht ,
genau wie Stehel und Foobär das beschrieben haben!
Das man viele Runs braucht um alles zusammen zu bekommen kann ich nicht bestätigen,
war mit Gruppe drin und habe auf die Steine Bedarf gemacht und die anderen Gier ,so hat ein Run gereicht!
Hab dan so ein Ring bekommen, damit ging dann die Tür zu der oberen Schwartzfelsspitze auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man weiss wie es geht ist es eigendlich recht einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auch garnicht so viel Arbeit wie ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aspart (23. März 2009)

und wo genau ist die tür für ubrs?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. März 2009)

Rein in die Ini, links den Aufgang hoch und dann gleich nochmal links. Da stehste vor nem Steinblock, der die Tür darstellt.


----------



## Albra (2. April 2009)

ich wage jetzt mal zu behaupten das man den schlüssel für die obere spitze (also den ring) nicht mehr braucht.. wo ich letztens dort war ging die tür auf obwohl ich den nicht mit hatte.. okay ein gruppenmitglied hatte den dabei aber er war zu dem punkt noch außerhalb der ini
aber was mich nervt ist das man nach wie vor innerhalb der instanz nicht weiterkommt weils nach wie vor 3 leute für den doofen altar braucht -.-"


----------



## NaturalDesaster (2. April 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> ich wage jetzt mal zu behaupten das man den schlüssel für die obere spitze (also den ring) nicht mehr braucht.. wo ich letztens dort war ging die tür auf obwohl ich den nicht mit hatte.. okay ein gruppenmitglied hatte den dabei aber er war zu dem punkt noch außerhalb der ini
> aber was mich nervt ist das man nach wie vor innerhalb der instanz nicht weiterkommt weils nach wie vor 3 leute für den doofen altar braucht -.-"


 Uhhhh... aber patchnotes liest du schon oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, inzwischen braucht man keinen schlüssel mehr ! die tür geht so auf. Doch das ist erst seid kurzem so....
und als der Thread erstellt wurde, war immernoch schlüsselpflicht.


----------



## illdas (4. April 2009)

Man braucht keine 3 leute mehr , freund und ich habens vor kurzem mit zu 2. gemacht^^


----------



## grünhaupt (8. April 2009)

hallo,

ich habe den Schlüssel, was ja eigentlich ein Siegel (Siegel des Aufstiegs) ist, vor ein paar Tagen gemacht. Nur einmal Lbrs und ich hatte die 4 Teile. 

Wenn man in Ubrs wirklich nicht mehr zu dritt sein muss, fände ich das Top. Werde ich die Tage gleich mal probieren. 

Wenn ich schon da bin. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man Grossmeister Vorpil im Schattenlaby solo legen kann?  

Bin 80er Schutzpala  mit mittelmässiger Rüstung.

Grüsse Grüni aka Macanna


----------



## Rodulf (22. April 2009)

jo, jetzt mal alle Mythen bei Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Schlüsselfragment lootet man immer schon vor der Instanz, da gibt es auf dem Weg zur Instanz so einen Wachmann-Mob, der hat das Ding immer dabei, selbst wenn man den Quest schon abgeschlossen hat.

UBRS ist jetzt auch tasächlich offen für jederman, bei mir war die Tür seit der generellen Öffnung für alle Spieler auch nie zu und clearen kann man die Ini auf Lvl 70 auch solo, bis auf den komischen Riesenhund der da in der einen Kammer wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gueniw (23. August 2009)

Die Tür geht auf wenn man in den seitlichen Räumen alle mobs kloppt , in jedem der kleinen Räume vor dem Tor ist in der Mitte eine leuchtende Rune die ausgeht sobald man den Raum gecleart hat.


----------



## Albertado (24. August 2009)

1. Viel zu spät für den TE.
2. Falsche Tür. Das ist die zweite Tür. Die erste(für die man einen Schlüssel brauchte) existiert nicht mehr, sie war am Eingang zum Raum mit den Kammern.


----------

